# MMC vs. SD



## Rafi (6. April 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir einen MP3-Player gekauft, der erweiterbar ist.
Dazu gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten: MMC oder SD.

Ich will mir eines von den beiden (256 oder 128 MB) kaufen. Nun stellt sich die Frage welches von beiden.

Gibt es beteudende Unterschiede, wenn ich diese nur als MP3 Speichermöglichkeit verwende?
Welches der beiden würdet ihr euch kaufen und warum?


Danke im Vorraus!

Rafi


----------



## ThunderXP (17. April 2004)

Hallo,

habe ich eben noch schnell gefunden  }

"MMC/SD-Card
Die Multimedia-Karte (MMC) ist heute kaum noch verbreitet. Der Nachfolger Secure-Digital-Card (SD) erweitert die MMC um Kopierschutzfunktionen. Für digitale Fotografie ist das völlig belanglos, aber in den Karten eingebaut wird es trotzdem. Damit erhöht sich natürlich der Preis. Bisher sind SD-Karten nur bis 256 MB verfügbar, höhere Kapazitäten sind jedoch angekündigt."

Des weiteren Sind SD-Karten schneller!

Tschau


----------

